# A very grey day.



## Havana (Sep 29, 2017)

Both the Grey heron and grey squirrel do like posing.
Taken today at my local park.




Shriek by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Ready to pounce by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Punky Heron by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Grey squirrel 29 Sept by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Collecting acorns by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr




Female Grey squirrel by Gary Cantwell, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 29, 2017)

Beautiful photos!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 29, 2017)

I believe this is the first time I have seen squirrel nipples. The heron shots are intense.


----------



## yamaha pat (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow great pics.


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Havana (Sep 30, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Havana (Sep 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I believe this is the first time I have seen squirrel nipples. The heron shots are intense.


Thanks Dean.


----------



## Havana (Sep 30, 2017)

yamaha pat said:


> Wow great pics.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Havana (Sep 30, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 30, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## Havana (Sep 30, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thank you.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 2, 2017)

nice,  looks like a great blue heron


----------



## Havana (Oct 3, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> nice,  looks like a great blue heron


Thanks for viewing and commenting.
Very similar.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## k5MOW (Oct 4, 2017)

Great shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Havana (Oct 4, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Nice set!


Thanks Brent.


----------



## Havana (Oct 4, 2017)

k5MOW said:


> Great shots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much.


----------



## goooner (Oct 6, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool set.. Punky Heron is especially  nice


----------



## Havana (Oct 6, 2017)

goooner said:


> Great set.


Thank you.


----------



## Havana (Oct 6, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Cool set.. Punky Heron is especially  nice


Thanks very much.


----------

